# Why do my boobs hurt so badly??



## Mommymaybe2012 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lately I have been really tired, like sleep at night and by afternoon I feel like I could lay down and take a nap. Also my boobs are sore, started with just the nipples but now the breasts themselves are sore, though they don't look any different (at least I don't think so). A little bit of nausea through out the day and slight dizziness. Stomach cramps and what feels like butterflies. Also i have been having more frequent bowl movements. Usually before AF I get the nipple soreness but not anything further. My cycles have never been all that reliable so not really sure where I am at exactly. Last started on 4-24-2012. I am 22 and me and my husband have been trying for almost 2 years now with no positive results. Took a pregnancy test on 7-26-2012 and it was negative. someone please help I am thinking maybe I should just go to the Dr and ask for an ultrasound to see whats going on.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I would take another test. Mainly because it might now be +ve (usually they will become positive by about 16 days after conception and conception, which occurs at ovulation, isn't necessarily going to be 2 weeks after your period, if you are irregular) and i'd rather pee on a stick than have a transvaginal ultrasound...

If it's negative then you should go to the Dr and see what they suggest. It could be a pregnancy, it could be some sort of endocrine craziness, it could be something else.


----------

